# Post a picture or two of the area where you live...



## Swedishchef

I figured since we are from all over NA and overseas it would be nice to see where you all live! Show a picture or two and add a picture of a map so that it shows people like me (geographically challenged) where exactly it is (don't need your street address).

I live at the far eastern tip of Quebec in an area called the Gaspesie. This area was voted by National Geographic as one of the top 50 places to see before you die (I nearly died when I read the article!! NIce, yes, top 50 in the world????). The roadway follows the peninsula all the way around. It is extremely scenic and there are not many residents (total population of about 70000 spread out over 20000 KM2).

Andrew


----------



## WoodStacker

Simply beautiful.Mountains and sea .What more can you ask for!


----------



## Thistle

Woah.


----------



## fishingpol

My neighbors used to take a road trip every summer to Grand Manan Island.  They took some really great pictures and told of great stories of the very accomodating people up there where they camped.  I'd visit love to visit there someday.

Here is a picture of Plum Island NWR about 1/2 hour from where I live.  The picture is looking over the sound to Ipswich, MA.


----------



## fossil

My house, and my Cascade Range to the west. (Not my barns...the neighbor's)


----------



## BrotherBart

Highest thing around here.


----------



## Swedishchef

Woodstacker: you're right. BEst of both worlds. And VERY affordable housing. 2500 sqft homes in some towns = $100 000. Long live the EAST coast 

Thistle: now you gotta come for a vacation!!

Fishingpole: Grand Manan is indeed super nice. Easy-going laid back people. How could you not be if you lived on an island with 1500 others?

Fossil: that is one hell of a house!@! And WHAT a view!

BB: Ever go to the top?

A


----------



## eclecticcottage

This is across the street






and this is our back yard from under our apple tree


----------



## eclecticcottage

Swedishchef said:


> I figured since we are from all over NA and overseas it would be nice to see where you all live! Show a picture or two and add a picture of a map so that it shows people like me (geographically challenged) where exactly it is (don't need your street address).


 
WOW, beautiful area!


----------



## BrotherBart

Swedishchef said:


> BB: Ever go to the top?


 
Never have. Good bet that I never will. It means actually going back into that city again.


----------



## Swedishchef

eclecticcottage said:


> This is across the street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is our back yard from under our apple tree


 That is a fine looking spot!


----------



## Swedishchef

BrotherBart said:


> Never have. Good bet that I never will. It means actually going back into that city again.


 LOL. I presume you're not a big fan of the city??!! Me either...nothing bigger than 100 000 people. I have had multiple job opportunities in Montreal. LIving in a city with a population of 3.5 million is not overly appealing. Especially since my office would be on the island of Montreal (therefore requiring  to find parking after taking a tunnel or a bridge).


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Our back yard. Pictures taken in October.


----------



## Dix

Winter 2011
















Police horse on the beach @ Coney Island a few years ago


----------



## fuelfarmer

Here are some photos around our farm in Virginia.......






















Crops listed in this photo are used for energy as well as feed.


----------



## eclecticcottage

Ok, fuelfarmer, I'm jealous now.  Beautiful!!


----------



## Hearth Mistress

I live in Upper Bucks County, in southeastern PA along the river that separates PA NJ (half way between Philly and NYC)

This is my back yard this afternoon - took it for a post about my set up.  Hurricane Sandy knocked down a lot of trees, half we have already cleared. It's a vertical acre up and wide full of raccoons, deer and all kinds of birds.  There is a lot of cutting in my future for sure!! The other photo is the front of my house a few days after the hurricane, the crane is pulling the rest of what was an 85 ft ash tree off the house.


----------



## Swedishchef

eclecticcottage said:


> Ok, fuelfarmer, I'm jealous now. Beautiful


I guess! What a nice scenic background!





Backwoods Savage said:


> Our back yard. Pictures taken in October.


Dennis; do these friends randomly appear? How many on average? They are quite nice....a rare species around here. There are many more moose than deer in this neck of the woods
Dixie: how' s this winter holding up on ya?


----------



## Dix

This winter is fine, so far........ 2011 on Christmas night we got it with 2' of snow (I remember BB shooting me a message that the storm was sitting over my house, he was right , it was !!)

Murphy as finally grown into his legs..... he'll get around better in the snow


----------



## lopiliberty

This a picture taken(not by me) from queens point showing the town of Keyser WV facing south. Those are the Allegheny Mountains in the back ground. Nothing like small town living!


----------



## Swedishchef

Hearth Mistress said:


> I live in Upper Bucks County, in southeastern PA along the river that separates PA NJ (half way between Philly and N.yC)
> 
> This is my back yard this afternoon - took it for a post about my set up. Hurricane Sandy knocked down a lot of trees, half we have already cleared. It's a vertical acre up and wide full of raccoons, deer and all kinds of birds. There is a lot of cutting in my future for sure!! The other photo is the front of my house a few days after the hurricane, the crane is pulling the rest of what was an 85 ft ash tree off the house.


 
Sorry to hear about the hurricane damaging trees on your property. How bad was the damage from the ash tree??

Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef

lopiliberty said:


> View attachment 88198
> View attachment 88198
> 
> This a picture taken(not by me) from queens point showing the town of Keyser WV facing south. Those are the Allegheny Mountains in the back ground. Nothing like small town living!


 Very nice picture!! What is your local economy comprised of?


----------



## lopiliberty

Swedishchef said:


> Very nice picture!! What is your local economy comprised of?


Well, outside of a power plant and a paper mill, you either work for yourself, the state, or the board of education.  There is just not a whole lot in the area but I wouldn't want to live anyplace else.


----------



## Hearth Mistress

Swedishchef said:


> Sorry to hear about the hurricane damaging trees on your property. How bad was the damage from the ash tree??
> 
> Andrew


Sorry to say but it's about $100k. It hit at our 2nd floor window and shifted the 2nd floor to the left. Once the tree was pulled off it settled back but all of the drywall is cracked and the bathroom destroyed. The engineer that expected our home told us because it was built in the 1860’s on a stone foundation, it sustained the weight of the tree. New construction woud have been cut in half instead of just a big "dent". They took the tree down in several sections, lightest was 4200 lbs, heaviest was 7200 lbs. Our insurance company has been very supportive and helpful, anything we need, they've paid for, right down to treats for my dogs when we were staying at my neighbors . Its drywall and wood, all fixable, we were in the house when it happened and escaped unharmed, it could have been worse! Just for perspective, this is a pic of my tree guy standing on the tree trunk...he's 6'2"


----------



## WhitePine

Hearth Mistress said:


> Our insurance company has been very supportive and helpful, anything we need, they've paid for, right done to treats for my dogs when we were staying at my neighbors.


 
Insurance companies usually are cursed, not praised. One of them that goes beyond the call deserves recognition. If you feel it's appropriate, please tell us who insures you.


----------



## Hearth Mistress

Gladly, I love them but they are sort of regional I think - Erie Insurance. I expected an awful experience, you never hear anything good about insurance adjusters but my guy has been incredible.  When he came out a few days after the storm, he knew we had been at our neighbors, all still on generator power with no other utilities. He brought us cases of water, 2 filled gas cans, ice, and a box of milk bones for my dogs. Whatever we needed since, he gets for us. My GC was even pleased with him, makes getting my repairs done pretty much hassle free. 

My other neighbor wasn't so lucky. His insurance co told him that because he had another claim in the same year (Sandy hit 10/29/12 one day before the one year mark of the freak ice/snow storm 10/30/11) he was at his limit so of the $50k in damage, they only gave him $10k.


----------



## begreen

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Winter 2011
> 
> 
> Police horse on the beach @ Coney Island a few years ago


 
Love those shakes Dix, they look like hand splits. The picture of Murph is priceless. He's a handsome fellow.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

Our little cabin                       



Blue Ridge Mountains/Southern Appalachians



Skinny Dip Falls



Fawn Lake


Much of Hunger games was filmed here. As was Last of the Mohicans and Dirty Dancing.


----------



## Billybonfire

Hi folks,
I live in Lancashire NW England near the villiage of Croston.
This is a pic of the old cobbled street down to St Michael & All Angels church.




This is a pic of the bridge over the river Yarrow.


----------



## Swedishchef

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> View attachment 88219
> 
> Our little cabin
> 
> View attachment 88218
> 
> Blue Ridge Mountains/Southern Appalachians
> 
> View attachment 88220
> 
> Skinny Dip Falls
> 
> View attachment 88221
> 
> Fawn Lake
> 
> 
> Much of Hunger games was filmed here. As was Last of the Mohicans and Dirty Dancing.


 That is one heck of a nice place! It's like a slice of paradise in the mountains.


----------



## Swedishchef

Billybonfire said:


> Hi folks,
> I live in Lancashire NW England near the villiage of Croston.
> This is a pic of the old cobbled street down to St Michael & All Angels church.
> 
> This is a pic of the bridge over the river Yarrow.


 
Very nice It's nice to see EU members here  My grandparents are from Wales. Small world eh?

Andrew


----------



## Pallet Pete

My wife and I love going to Traverse City MI, Manistee MI and Holland for vacations Holland is 60 minutes away and Traverse City, Manistee areas 4 hours from where we live. Hear are some pics I took !  

The flowers are Holland Tulip Festival and the rest are between Manistee and Traverse City MI.

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete

Some pics of our yard !

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> View attachment 88219
> 
> Our little cabin
> 
> View attachment 88218
> 
> Blue Ridge Mountains/Southern Appalachians
> 
> View attachment 88220
> 
> Skinny Dip Falls
> 
> View attachment 88221
> 
> Fawn Lake
> 
> 
> Much of Hunger games was filmed here. As was Last of the Mohicans and Dirty Dancing.


 
I love that house ! Is it a real log cabin or a log siding ? Either way its gorgeous 

Pete


----------



## raybonz

Looks real to me because of the chinking between the logs..


----------



## Swedishchef

Pallet Pete said:


> Some pics of our yard !
> 
> Pete


 I think you have a great setup!


----------



## raybonz

Pics from 3 years ago..


----------



## Swedishchef

raybonz said:


> Pics from 3 years ago..


 Looking very nice Ray! I love the stone retaining wall. I can only imagine the time it took to build it.


----------



## raybonz

Swedishchef said:


> Looking very nice Ray! I love the stone retaining wall. I can only imagine the time it took to build it.


Thanx! It's what is called a country stone wall. The rocks are just stacked on top of each other with no cement however I have had to repile a few if I bump into them lol..

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete

raybonz said:


> Pics from 3 years ago..


 
Great looking house Ray !

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete

raybonz said:


> Pics from 3 years ago..


 
Is that hand made cedar slats for siding on the back ?

Pete


----------



## raybonz

Pallet Pete said:


> Is that hand made cedar slats for siding on the back ?
> 
> Pete


The screened deck and sides of the roof and upper sides are red cedar.. Lower house is planed 4 sides log around 6" thick if I remember right.

Ray


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

raybonz said:


> Looks real to me because of the chinking between the logs..


. Yes the cabin was built in 1900.  I love it but it needs a lot of work.   My neighborhood was a resort where people from Charlestown would spend the summer for the cooler mountain temps.  There's even an old gaming building for shuffleboard, etc. Much like the resort in Dirty Dancing.  Fun thread!


----------



## Swedishchef

Man oh man. All these pictures are making me want to pack up and move!


----------



## bfunk13

I have a million photos, here are a few i have never shared


----------



## Swedishchef

bfunk13 said:


> I have a million photos, here are a few i have never shared


 Niiice. reminds me of Alberta!


----------



## woodsman23

my back yard


----------



## jatoxico

BrotherBart said:


> Never have. Good bet that I never will. It means actually going back into that city again.


 
DC is great as a tourist. Took the kids and went to the top. Had to get up ungodly early to get the tickets. Was there for a conference a few years ago too, great time...I mean all business.


----------



## BrotherBart

jatoxico said:


> DC is great as a tourist. Took the kids and went to the top. Had to get up ungodly early to get the tickets. Was there for a conference a few years ago too, great time...I mean all business.


 
Yep. Everybody should visit D.C. Well, parts of D.C.


----------



## fossil

Yup...great place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there (ever again)


----------



## ironpony

satelite view






yep I live in a B-2 bomber


----------



## Swedishchef

ironpony said:


> yep I live in a B-2 bomber​


 LOL. Lots of space in it. Likely bigger than my house


----------



## ColdNH

I love that pond, did you dig that?If so how much of a pita was that? thinking of doing something similiar, half acre pond or so on my property.



woodsman23 said:


> my back yard


----------



## Jags

Back yard at home:



Front yard at the cabin:


----------



## Beer Belly

Aerial view





Front / Side view





Video of the back yard during a snowfall last year....to the left is currently lined with firewood, as is along the back fence line.....property goes back another 100ft. beyond the rear fence


----------



## Swedishchef

All the pictures of nice places are making me want to move...agh.

Cold NH: how often are deer in your backyard?

Jags; I want your cabin! Have you had it a long time?

Beer Belly: I love the landscaping! I am envious!


----------



## Beer Belly

Swedishchef said:


> Beer Belly: I love the landscaping! I am envious!


Thanks.....it's even nicer once the weather is warmer and everything blooms. A lot of these guys, and gals have some beautiful homes


----------



## RK_MacKendrick




----------



## burnt03

Here's our place when we first bought it in 2009.  Only house in town with a big weird eyeball above the front door


----------



## Jags

Swedishchef said:


> Jags; I want your cabin! Have you had it a long time?


I had been going to a buddy's (two cabins away) for about 18 yrs.  Mine went up for sale about 4 years ago and I never let it hit the open market.  I owned it lock stock and barrel in about 5 days.  Not many come up for sale.  They don't usually leave the family or get outside of a close nit group of friends.  It is my "happy" place.


----------



## eclecticcottage

Swedishchef said:


> All the pictures of nice places are making me want to move...agh.


 
funny, YOURS made ME want to move, lol.  I love the lake, but our coast isn't quite that dramatic.


----------



## firebroad

What a great thread!  Enjoying all the pix.


----------



## ColdNH

This is where I live, smack dab the middle of new england, hour north of boston, hour south west of portland, hour south of the white mountains. 10 minutes from concord NH, 15 from manchester, yet still rural and quiet. Love it here!






The homestead





Trail a mile from my house from last week






lake winnisquam, about 45 min north of the house where we like to go boating in the summer






White mountains about an hour north


----------



## jharkin

I cant find an aerial views of town... But if I did it would be pretty boring. A lot of trees 

We live about 40 minutes west of Boston in a small old New England Town. Picture Norman Rockwell and you have our main street. the town was settled in the 1600's and formed as an independent town in 1724 by one of the early in honor of one of the benefectors of Harvard College - Thomas Hollis. We have a lot of old architecture from the colonial (pre-1790) and Greek Revival (1840-1860) eras.

The town is known for a few things, among then the "balancing rock", the origin of "Casey at the Bat" and old tavern that George Washington stopped into while traveling though the area.

I like that from my house I can *walk* to a pub (built in an 1840 RR station), small community supermarket, general store (open since the 1863), drugstore, 3 different coffee houses, bank, 2 pizza joints, 2 liquor stores, the hardware store, auto parts, etc. and the town beach.




The main street through town. This is a 20 minute walk.



Lake Winthrop and the town beach. About a mile and a half away.






The Blancing Rock. Its said that George Washington's troops tried to tip it over on a march through town in November 1789...



And then the general had a drink at the Littlefield Tavern.







And this is the view as you head down the street toward my house. Did I mention the trees?


----------



## Swedishchef

Very nice coastal area...I bet you get some nice storms!


----------



## Swedishchef

Jags said:


> I had been going to a buddy's (two cabins away) for about 18 yrs. Mine went up for sale about 4 years ago and I never let it hit the open market. I owned it lock stock and barrel in about 5 days. Not many come up for sale. They don't usually leave the family or get outside of a close nit group of friends. It is my "happy" place.


 I NEED A HAPPY PLACE. RIght now my happy place is in the shower. LOL. I guess that happens when you have 2 young kids.


----------



## Swedishchef

firebroad said:


> What a great thread! Enjoying all the pix.


 What a beautiful town.,


----------



## Swedishchef

Cold NH: I have been through the White mountains numerous times. What an amazingly scenic drive.


----------



## Billybonfire

I have really enjoyed looking at the pictures on this thread, some beautiful places, thanks everyone, hoping for a few more yet.

Billy.


----------



## Swedishchef

Jharkin: Now I know why I love the New ENgland States! I plan on taking a trip through there in the next few years with the kids. The last time I was down there was 9 years ago. It's been too long. Super nice/historical area!!


----------



## Jags

Swedishchef said:


> I NEED A HAPPY PLACE. RIght now my happy place is in the shower. LOL. I guess that happens when you have 2 young kids.


 
Kids love boats and beaches.


----------



## Swedishchef

Haha JAgs. They must eh? I know they will. They also LOVE side by sides, power tools and chocolate cake


----------



## aussiedog3

Pallet Pete said:


> My wife and I love going to Traverse City MI, Manistee MI and Holland for vacations Holland is 60 minutes away and Traverse City, Manistee areas 4 hours from where we live. Hear are some pics I took !
> 
> The flowers are Holland Tulip Festival and the rest are between Manistee and Traverse City MI.
> 
> Pete


A few of your pics look awfully familiar.


----------



## SolarAndWood

Pic taken out the back window.  We are a few miles from downtown Syracuse.


----------



## Swedishchef

Solar and Wood: for someone who is a few miles from downtown Syracuse, man oh man that is a nice country view!!


----------



## SolarAndWood

Thanks Chef, this spot has worked out great for us.  Room for a big garden and the kids to run yet quick and easy commutes to work.


----------



## eclecticcottage

Just for the heck of it, I was poking around looking for another pic on my gotstang site and found this one, this was our now sold 03 Baja on a seasonal use highway that is now just down the road from where we live.  This is the infamous photo that no one know about, lol-it is what inspired the saying that has taken the web by storm after I used it on some t-shirts "if the mud ain't flyin, you ain't tryin" back in 05.

What we do for fun in WNY






And where I would like to live, in Long Lake, Adirondack State Park


----------



## Cynnergy

On an island north of Campbell River, BC...






With the original Super Cedar


----------



## Cynnergy

Oh, and some CR Logger Sports pics, just for the fun of it.  These guys are awesome!


----------



## Thistle

My house in town,Jan 2005.Hasnt changed much since then really.Huge American Elm in front yard,medium sized one at west edge just out of view were both removed June 2006,Juniper shrubs next to house trimmed back about 1/3rd,Boxwood shrub at lower left is 3 times that size now.Small backyard isnt much,unless you wanna see about 3 cords in several covered stacks,some random Cherry/Honey Locust & other big ones saved for milling,several stacks of milled thick slabs/blocks,piles of stone slabs,several piles of snow,bunch of shavings/chips on the ground and the usual outdoor stuff like storage shed (packed full) etc 

Other pics are parent's little house in the woods,about an hour west of me.Pics all but one taken there in past 10 days.West side of house w/ sidewalk etc from Feb 2012


----------



## charly

Cynnergy said:


> Oh, and some CR Logger Sports pics, just for the fun of it. These guys are awesome!
> View attachment 88723
> View attachment 88726


Pole climb rocks Especially the ride down!


----------



## northwinds

This is where I spend a lot of time.  It's about ten minutes from the house.


----------



## gmule

The full moon lit everything up on a frozen night. I took these with a timed shutter


----------



## gmule

These are from around my yard

My view looking north





What it looks like in the summer


----------



## gmule

Dirt biking at 12,800' above sea level


----------



## charly

Around our 96 acre farm.


----------



## Shari

This is from a couple of years ago. We had the grandkids overnight when we got our first snow of the season. It's a video so you can click on it. There is sound but very soft as the youngest one was still sleeping. I LOVE kids excitement when it snows!


----------



## charly

northwinds said:


> This is where I spend a lot of time. It's about ten minutes from the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88833


Looks like Thatcher Park by us... some friends paragliding,,,,,,


----------



## charly

gmule said:


> Dirt biking at 12,800' above sea level


Wow is that beautiful,,,I'd love to paraglide out there!


----------



## northwinds

charly said:


> Looks like Thatcher Park by us... some friends paragliding,,,,,,


 
Here, it's called Gibraltar Rock and has been a magnet for rock climbers.   The Ice Age Trail in Wisconsin is continuous from Gibraltar Rock to Devil's Lake, and it's an annual hike for my daughter and me.  Devil's Lake is legal for rock climbers; Gibraltar's Rock is not.

This is the view from Devil's Lake--about 15 miles away by footpath and ferry.  People are always falling off here too but do so without breaking any laws.


----------



## tfdchief




----------



## gmule

looks like us wood burners live in the most scenic areas too.


----------



## save$

Swedishchef said:


> I figured since we are from all over NA and overseas it would be nice to see where you all live! Show a picture or two and add a picture of a map so that it shows people like me (geographically challenged) where exactly it is (don't need your street address).
> 
> I live at the far eastern tip of Quebec in an area called the Gaspesie. This area was voted by National Geographic as one of the top 50 places to see before you die (I nearly died when I read the article!! NIce, yes, top 50 in the world????). The roadway follows the peninsula all the way around. It is extremely scenic and there are not many residents (total population of about 70000 spread out over 20000 KM2).
> 
> Andrew
> 
> View attachment 88026
> View attachment 88027
> View attachment 88028


looks like Bonanventure Island Perce.  What an adventure that was 43 years ago.   I remember the roadside sales where they would step into the road trying to sell huge loafs of oven bread, and off duty fisherman trying to sell model wooden ships they carved  by hand.   The island had a lot of fossils in the shattered rock.  Fun place.


----------



## Swedishchef

eclecticcottage said:


> Just for the heck of it, I was poking around looking for another pic on my gotstang site and found this one, this was our now sold 03 Baja on a seasonal use highway that is now just down the road from where we live. This is the infamous photo that no one know about, lol-it is what inspired the saying that has taken the web by storm after I used it on some t-shirts "if the mud ain't flyin, you ain't tryin" back in 05.


 Whwen you said BAja, you meant it! At least there is another Subaru fan on this site Yay!


----------



## Swedishchef

gmule said:


> Dirt biking at 12,800' above sea level


Wow...what an amazing place


----------



## Swedishchef

tfdchief said:


> View attachment 88888


 Looks like a winter wonderland! Was this picture taken this year? Nice spot


----------



## Swedishchef

save$ said:


> looks like Bonanventure Island Perce. What an adventure that was 43 years ago. I remember the roadside sales where they would step into the road trying to sell huge loafs of oven bread, and off duty fisherman trying to sell model wooden ships they carved by hand. The island had a lot of fossils in the shattered rock. Fun place.


 You're right Save$ I live 40 minutes from Perce/Perce Rock. Bonventure Island is now owned by the government. Everyone was expropriated off of it and there houses were converted to museums.


----------



## Swedishchef

Shari said:


> This is from a couple of years ago. We had the grandkids overnight when we got our first snow of the season. It's a video so you can click on it. There is sound but very soft as the youngest one was still sleeping. I LOVE kids excitement when it snows!



 Thanks for sharing Shari! I bet the grandkids were loving the snow. I just hope you went outside with them and took advantage of it! There's nothing I love more than going outside in a storm/snow to play WITH the kids, AS a kid! lol


----------



## firefighterjake

Swedishchef said:


> Whwen you said BAja, you meant it! At least there is another Subaru fan on this site Yay!


 
Subaru fan myself . . . wife has an "older" Legacy (2003) that she says she will eventually trade for a newer Legacy or Outback.

Me . . . I would love for my next car to be an impractical WRX, STI or the BRZ even.


----------



## webbie

Well, I would have to say that Hearth.com members know about living life! Hard for us all to imagine, but most folks don't live in places as grand and/or natural....

We currently have a two-fer, as we keep a summer and weekend cottage in coastal RI as well as our residence in W. Mass. 
Both places have world class scenery and recreation.

Too many pics, but here is one of each...


----------



## fishingpol

save$ said:


> looks like Bonanventure Island Perce. What an adventure that was 43 years ago. I remember the roadside sales where they would step into the road trying to sell huge loafs of oven bread, and off duty fisherman trying to sell model wooden ships they carved by hand. The island had a lot of fossils in the shattered rock. Fun place.


 
We visited relatives in Saint Hyacinthe, Quebec many years ago and they lived along a river.  I remember walking along the edge of the water and there were fossils everywhere in the rock.  The rock was broken up and looked like a type of shale.  They were just little shell fossils, but lots of them.


----------



## charly

firefighterjake said:


> Subaru fan myself . . . wife has an "older" Legacy (2003) that she says she will eventually trade for a newer Legacy or Outback.
> 
> Me . . . I would love for my next car to be an impractical WRX, STI or the BRZ even.


We have a 2003 Subaru Outback LL Bean addition. 6 cyl.. bought it used with 85,000.. It's been a great car....friend has a WRX all moded up, straight cut gears in the tranny from the factory, etc. He said he lets Vets think they have him beat and then he puts the pedal all the way down . His friend has one all powered up and a sticker on the back that says " you just got beat by a station wagon "  OK back to where you live,,, sorry


----------



## lopiliberty

I found this picture online of what is called Saddle Mountain which is a part of New Creek Mountain.  It was taken at the Rt. 50 Rt. 42 intersection which is 10 miles from my house


----------



## lopiliberty

Mt. Storm Lake or most commonly called VEPCO by locals nestled atop the Allegheny mountains in Grant County WV 20 miles from my house  This is a very popular swimming and boating spot.  You can't see them from this picture but there are houses and cabins on the other side of the lake.  Because of the power plant the water is heated to bath water temperatures and never drops below 50 degrees even in the winter.


----------



## save$

First two are home.  The second is of the mountains and ocean all within an hours drive. Click or tap to open the pictures for full view.


----------



## eclecticcottage

Swedishchef said:


> Whwen you said BAja, you meant it! At least there is another Subaru fan on this site Yay!


 
Oh yeah, very capable vehicle.  A bit more ground clearance and it would be really something.  Wish they hadn't stopped making them, I could go for one in the next gen legacy style (not current, the one before).  We're fans of the subies until the toyota years when they started to be rebadged 'yotas.  A friend of ours has an STi, those are sick cars.

more scenic Baja'n, this was a ROAD, with a name somewhere around Keene in the Adirondacks.  One of the prettiest places in the state, the central and high peaks.  a good 8 or so hour drive from us though.


----------



## Swedishchef

Niiiice! lol. The Baja was not overly practical/nice but it sure does get the job done. The public never picked up on it.


----------



## Swedishchef

charly said:


> We have a 2003 Subaru Outback LL Bean addition. 6 cyl.. bought it used with 85,000.. It's been a great car....friend has a WRX all moded up, straight cut gears in the tranny from the factory, etc. He said he lets Vets think they have him beat and then he puts the pedal all the way down . His friend has one all powered up and a sticker on the back that says " you just got beat by a station wagon " OK back to where you live,,, sorry


 LOL> Nice. I have a 2010 forester and 2005 impreza. They love the snow


----------



## Swedishchef

save$ said:


> First two are home. The second is of the mountains and ocean all within an hours drive. Click or tap to open the pictures for full view.


 Amazing scenery! And that is super nice landscaping. I love sunflowers!!


----------



## Swedishchef

firefighterjake said:


> Subaru fan myself . . . wife has an "older" Legacy (2003) that she says she will eventually trade for a newer Legacy or Outback.
> 
> Me . . . I would love for my next car to be an impractical WRX, STI or the BRZ even.


 Jake, I didn't think people in Maine were big fans of Subaru    Just kidding. Anybody that gets snow where they live and has not driven a subaru don't know what they're missing out on. Subarus become skidoos with the proper winter tires!!

I agree on the next car impratically desire. I have a 2 year old and 2 month old. Getting them in a WRX/STi or BRZ aint happening. AGH. 10 years from now I will get a nice gift for myself.


----------



## Swedishchef

webbie said:


> Well, I would have to say that Hearth.com members know about living life! Hard for us all to imagine, but most folks don't live in places as grand and/or natural....
> 
> We currently have a two-fer, as we keep a summer and weekend cottage in coastal RI as well as our residence in W. Mass.
> Both places have world class scenery and recreation.
> 
> Too many pics, but here is one of each...
> View attachment 89067
> View attachment 89068


 Let's trade homes for a year!


----------



## gmule

Swedishchef said:


> Let's trade homes for a year!


 

I was thinking the same thing. If not home swaps people that I would like to visit


----------



## Swedishchef

gmule said:


> I was thinking the same thing. If not home swaps people that I would like to visit


 Maybe we're on to something here.


----------



## jeromehdmc

gmule, what trails are those? Are they in SW Colordo, Red mountain?


----------



## gmule

jeromehdmc said:


> gmule, what trails are those? Are they in SW Colordo, Red mountain?


 
That particular trail is Redcone Pass Just south of Bailey Colorado on US 285. 

This link has more information about it.
http://www.traildamage.com/trails/index.php?id=9

This is a pretty technical trail for motorcycles but if you can handle the rocks the first few miles the scenery is well worth it. 
Here is one of the tamer rocky sections.


----------



## jeromehdmc

Looks like a blast. I'd love to have some trails like that closer, maybe I'll have to haul my bike out there sometime.
Have you heard about the BDR routes? Supposed to go across Colorado on forest service roads.
Here's a link http://www.backcountrydiscoveryroutes.com/


----------



## gmule

jeromehdmc said:


> Looks like a blast. I'd love to have some trails like that closer, maybe I'll have to haul my bike out there sometime.
> Have you heard about the BDR routes? Supposed to go across Colorado on forest service roads.
> Here's a link http://www.backcountrydiscoveryroutes.com/


Yes I have heard of them. We have hundreds if not thousands of miles of forest service roads to ride. I plan on plating my old Yamaha in the pictures to go ride on one or two of them trips. 

I also ride a street bike in the summer .
Here are a couple of the ride into the city for work


----------



## tfdchief

gmule said:


> That particular trail is Redcone Pass Just south of Bailey Colorado on US 285.
> 
> This link has more information about it.
> http://www.traildamage.com/trails/index.php?id=9
> 
> This is a pretty technical trail for motorcycles but if you can handle the rocks the first few miles the scenery is well worth it.
> Here is one of the tamer rocky sections.


Beautiful!  I would like to go at it in my RZR.


----------



## Gary_602z

View out our back yard.


----------



## Swedishchef

Gary_602z said:


> View out our back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89286


 Really nice looking back yard


----------



## Gary_602z

Swedishchef said:


> Really nice looking back yard


I should have said out of our backyard! We have 13 acres which about 10 acres includes part of the first field. The 2 water towers are in Lake Odessa which is 5 miles away.

Gary


----------



## save$

Gary_602z said:


> View out our back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89286


 
your state looks so much like Maine.   I was stationed onece at a Radar site north of Duluth.  Lots of big fish.  Northern Pike the size of a leg!  Black bear getting into our garbabe. Snow so deep you could ride your snow mobile right up onto the house roof.


----------



## BEConklin

Here's some photos of the house we bought in November. The decking has all been replaced now - the work was just finished last week - but I don't have photos of that yet.The tree to the right is a hickory that I'm planning to convert into heat - there's another, larger hickory to the left that will probably suffer the same fate. In fact, there are probably a dozen or so hardwood trees that I can take down myself - and a storm took down a huge hickory in the woods off to the right after these pictures were taken.









Gotta look close - but the house is left of center in the back. The structure to the right of the pond is our post and beam barn. The pond itself is about a half acre in size and is entirely on our property.





Full wrap around decking - all 4 sides. The south side main portion of the new deck is 12'X36'.
There's a large open fireplace on the main floor and in the basement there's a Franklin fireplace in what will be my office when we move in over the next few months. we're planning to get a VC Merrimack insert for the living room and maybe a Jotul 602 for my office.





This picture was taken by the realtor from the living room - it looks like there's another building across the pond - but there isn't...that's actually the reflection in the glass slider door of the camera she used. Beyond those trees across the pond is a road.





and this is the barn - a lot of that overgrowth around it has been trimmed back and the brush pile to the left is gone - but there are plenty of brush and limb piles all around the yard (2.5 acres) so I'll have plenty of kindling.


----------



## charly

Gary_602z said:


> View out our back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89286


Looks like looking down our road...that's a good thing!


----------



## Gary_602z

This is one of our road after a ice storm a few years back!

http://www.pbase.com/gary_602z/image/22534669

Gary


----------



## Wooderson

Our place here in the heart of Texas.  Figure there is about a cord or two of oak stacked in a unique fashion on the front porch.  That porch was poured around that oak 60+ years ago...about time to enlarge the hole in the roof.  We have 23 mature oaks on our 1/2 acre in town.  In-laws have 160 acres 15 minutes from us.  Loving life.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw

My house:


My town, you can see the Bath Iron Works crane in the background:


----------



## firefighterjake

Cross Cut . . . you don't by any chance live on High Street do you? I was down your way on Thanksgiving doing some geocaching at Sewall Woods and passed a home that had a bunch of firewood in the yard . . . of course I realize here in Maine having firewood in the yard is not all that unusual.


----------



## ColdNH

NICE property, too bad its in CT  (I grew up in Vernon)

Does your 2.5 acres include the pond? I would like to build a similiar sized pond on my 3 acres.





BEConklin said:


> Here's some photos of the house we bought in November. The decking has all been replaced now - the work was just finished last week - but I don't have photos of that yet.The tree to the right is a hickory that I'm planning to convert into heat - there's another, larger hickory to the left that will probably suffer the same fate. In fact, there are probably a dozen or so hardwood trees that I can take down myself - and a storm took down a huge hickory in the woods off to the right after these pictures were taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta look close - but the house is left of center in the back. The structure to the right of the pond is our post and beam barn. The pond itself is about a half acre in size and is entirely on our property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full wrap around decking - all 4 sides. The south side main portion of the new deck is 12'X36'.
> There's a large open fireplace on the main floor and in the basement there's a Franklin fireplace in what will be my office when we move in over the next few months. we're planning to get a VC Merrimack insert for the living room and maybe a Jotul 602 for my office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken by the realtor from the living room - it looks like there's another building across the pond - but there isn't...that's actually the reflection in the glass slider door of the camera she used. Beyond those trees across the pond is a road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the barn - a lot of that overgrowth around it has been trimmed back and the brush pile to the left is gone - but there are plenty of brush and limb piles all around the yard (2.5 acres) so I'll have plenty of kindling.


----------



## BEConklin

ColdNH said:


> NICE property, too bad its in CT  (I grew up in Vernon)
> 
> Does your 2.5 acres include the pond? I would like to build a similiar sized pond on my 3 acres.


 
I used to live in Vernon myself. Back in the early 80s I was the live in superintendent at a 164 unit apartment complex on the corner of Center and Regan Roads. After that I lived for a while up in Springville Mill in Rockville.

This house is in East Haddam. The pond is entirely on the property - so, yes the 2.5 acres includes the pond. The former owner had the dam and spillway for it built before he built the house. It's a nice feature and I can understand why he did it -there's groundwater running into the pond in three spots around it. If the pond wasn't there we'd have a swamp down that end. The house is high and dry as well as the land to the north of the house.

We've also got 11 acres of woodland up in Canterbury with frontage on the Quinebaug - between that and the trees I have to take down at the house in East Haddam, we should have no lack for firewood in the foreseeable future.


----------



## ColdNH

Nice, I grew up in the south part of town off of lake street.

That sounds like my property, the house is built on the edge of the property and smack dab in the middle of the property its low, swampy and useless with a small brook running along the edge of the property, only thing growing there is a couple of swamp maples and some small pines. Was thinking about clearing the woods out a big digging a hole and having the brook run through it, definitly have the perfect spot for it.











BEConklin said:


> I used to live in Vernon myself. Back in the early 80s I was the live in superintendent at a 164 unit apartment complex on the corner of Center and Regan Roads. After that I lived for a while up in Springville Mill in Rockville.
> 
> This house is in East Haddam. The pond is entirely on the property - so, yes the 2.5 acres includes the pond. The former owner had the dam and spillway for it built before he built the house. It's a nice feature and I can understand why he did it -there's groundwater running into the pond in three spots around it. If the pond wasn't there we'd have a swamp down that end. The house is high and dry as well as the land to the north of the house.
> 
> We've also got 11 acres of woodland up in Canterbury with frontage on the Quinebaug - between that and the trees I have to take down at the house in East Haddam, we should have no lack for firewood in the foreseeable future.


----------



## charly

Cross Cut Saw said:


> My house:
> View attachment 89396
> 
> My town, you can see the Bath Iron Works crane in the background:
> View attachment 89400
> 
> View attachment 89401
> 
> View attachment 89402


Wife and I head up to Saco Maine every year for a week.. We love it up there...I had to laugh we were eating at the Maine dinner and heard one local guy say even though he moved to Maine when he was only a year old,,, he's still considered to be "From Away"...thought that was cool!


----------



## firefighterjake

BEConklin said:


> I used to live in Vernon myself. Back in the early 80s I was the live in superintendent at a 164 unit apartment complex on the corner of Center and Regan Roads. After that I lived for a while up in Springville Mill in Rockville.
> 
> This house is in East Haddam. The pond is entirely on the property - so, yes the 2.5 acres includes the pond. The former owner had the dam and spillway for it built before he built the house. It's a nice feature and I can understand why he did it -there's groundwater running into the pond in three spots around it. If the pond wasn't there we'd have a swamp down that end. The house is high and dry as well as the land to the north of the house.
> 
> We've also got 11 acres of woodland up in Canterbury with frontage on the Quinebaug - between that and the trees I have to take down at the house in East Haddam, we should have no lack for firewood in the foreseeable future.


 
Wife lived in Rockville for a few years with her now ex-husband . . . moved to Maine though to escape the madness there.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw

firefighterjake said:


> Cross Cut . . . you don't by any chance live on High Street do you? I was down your way on Thanksgiving doing some geocaching at Sewall Woods and passed a home that had a bunch of firewood in the yard . . . of course I realize here in Maine having firewood in the yard is not all that unusual.


Nope, I'm about 2 blocks East of High on Dummer St. 

It's really an unfortunate name for a street, yes, it is pronounced just like summer, but with a D.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

BEConklin said:


> This house is in East Haddam. .


   I used to live on town street.    Lovely place, particularly driving over the river in winter with the eagles right about bridge height.


----------



## rideau

eclecticcottage said:


> This is across the street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is our back yard from under our apple tree


 Love NYS


----------



## BEConklin

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> I used to live on town street. Lovely place, particularly driving over the river in winter with the eagles right about bridge height.


 
It is a lovely town indeed. Our house is out near Lake Hayward.. Maybe 5 minutes from Devil's Hopyard. Driving through there it's hard to believe you're still in CT.


----------



## BEConklin

firefighterjake said:


> Wife lived in Rockville for a few years with her now ex-husband . . . moved to Maine though to escape the madness there.


 
I hear ya - we moved out of the Hartford area to get away from that same madness.....we didn't make it out of CT though - just found a more quiet corner with less madness.


----------



## BEConklin

The deck's almost done....











I don't know why they put a garage door there....there's never been a driveway leading to it. We've got a set of double entry doors on order to replace the garage door. I'll use the area under the deck to store dry, seasoned firewood.

















facing south - you can just barely see the road beyond the pines at the end of the pond.


----------



## ChipTam

Here are a couple of pictures of our summer home in Trinity, Newfoundland.  We're several hundred miles directly east of Swedishchef's home in the Gaspe.  Our next stop east would be Ireland.


----------



## Gary_602z

ChipTam said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of our summer home in Trinity, Newfoundland. We're several hundred miles directly east of Swedishchef's home in the Gaspe. Our next stop east would be Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89567
> View attachment 89568


Great looking place!

Gary


----------



## raybonz

Looking at these pics I feel like I live in a shack lol..

Ray


----------



## rideau

Hey!  Your place looks great.  It's fun to travel, but there is no place like home.


----------



## chuckster

A couple of places about a mile from our house. Weather permitting we walk by them every day.


----------



## Swedishchef

ChipTam: Nice place you got there. Are you actually from Newfoundland and living in michigan? Or are you a person from Michigan with a summer home in Newfoundland?   There are a few American retirees who have purchased summers homes out my way: affordable ocenaside property! I would move to Newfoundland in a second but getting to/from the Island when your family is on mainland becomes a PITA.

Rideau: you're right; there's no place like home. But I am a firm believer than home is where you hang your hat.

CHuckster: that is a nice field of sunflowers. I bet the birds love it come August!!


----------



## Jack Straw

I have been waiting for some snow, it always looks better! The first is the view of the pond from the deck.







Note the ash bucket on the front step (it's empty)


----------



## ChipTam

Swedishchef said:


> ChipTam: Nice place you got there. Are you actually from Newfoundland and living in michigan? Or are you a person from Michigan with a summer home in Newfoundland?  There are a few American retirees who have purchased summers homes out my way: affordable ocenaside property! I would move to Newfoundland in a second but getting to/from the Island when your family is on mainland becomes a PITA.
> 
> Rideau: you're right; there's no place like home. But I am a firm believer than home is where you hang your hat.
> 
> CHuckster: that is a nice field of sunflowers. I bet the birds love it come August!!


 
Hi Swedishchef,
    We're Michiganders who grew up on the east coast of the United States and missed the ocean.  We vacationed in Newfoundland for a couple of summers and then found a nineteenth-century home in Trinity in desperate need of repair.  We purchased it about 15 years ago and spent the first five summers working on it.  I'm a cabinetmaker by trade so I was able to do a lot of the work myself. My wife and I are now retired and spend about 5 1/2 months in Canada.  

    By the way, about 25 years ago, my wife and I took a driving trip up to the Gaspe and Point Perce (sorry no accents on my computer).  You live in a beautiful part of the world!  I especially remember the bee-hive ovens by the side of the road where you could purchase the best home-made bread right out of the oven.

Chip Tam


----------



## Swedishchef

Hey Chip!

Gotcha! We can call you a converted Newfie! Do you drive or fly into St John's?

Perce is a nice place. I was not raised here, I moved here 6 years ago and will likely be moving in the next 2. It is a wonderful spot and we go to Perce quite a few times in the summer for some R&R. I am 45 mins away from Perce in the town of Gaspe.

There's nothing better than home made bread...ugh.

Andrew


----------



## ChipTam

Swedishchef said:


> Hey Chip!
> 
> Gotcha! We can call you a converted Newfie! Do you drive or fly into St John's?
> 
> Perce is a nice place. I was not raised here, I moved here 6 years ago and will likely be moving in the next 2. It is a wonderful spot and we go to Perce quite a few times in the summer for some R&R. I am 45 mins away from Perce in the town of Gaspe.
> 
> There's nothing better than home made bread...ugh.
> 
> Andrew


 
Hi Andrew,
We drive to St. John's. Actually, we're about 2 1/2 hours north-east of St. John's on the Bonavista Peninsula. The drive from Michigan takes us about 3 1/2 days although last November it took us an additional 4 days to get back to Michigan as we waited for the seas to calm down on the Gulf of St. Laurence and the ferry to resume it's schedule. Going to Newfoundland, we cross the Detroit River to Windsor and go all the way through Canada. We get off Route 2 at Riviere du Loup and head south-east through New Brunswick and Nova Scotia. Talking about it, I'm already missing Newfoundland.

Chip


----------



## eclecticcottage

rideau said:


> Love NYS


 
It's a beautiful place...but the taxes and politicians are brutal.  That scenery right there is one of the few reasons we are still here.  Darn hard to duplicate, without finding a pretty equal set of negatives!!


----------



## eclecticcottage

ChipTam said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of our summer home in Trinity, Newfoundland. We're several hundred miles directly east of Swedishchef's home in the Gaspe. Our next stop east would be Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89567
> View attachment 89568


 
WOW...it's like a Christmas card.  BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## eclecticcottage

raybonz said:


> Looking at these pics I feel like I live in a shack lol..
> 
> Ray


 
I will bet you your place is bigger than ours :D


----------



## eclecticcottage

Here is the place during a snow



and sunset on the lake, further down from us



This is a few hours down the way from us, these are amazing. Changes all the time due to wind and rain



Can't leave out the Falls



and one more sunset



had to post this one for anyone from the area


----------



## eclecticcottage

Swedishchef said:


> There are a few American retirees who have purchased summers homes out my way: affordable ocenaside property!


 
Holy snikees!  I just looked randomly in BC around Caraquet...taxes...making me cry...waterfront/ocean/bay..cottages for @ $100k and taxes of @ $500 a year.  Thats about 1/4 of our taxes...and we're assessed under 100K.


----------



## ChipTam

eclecticcottage said:


> WOW...it's like a Christmas card. BEAUTIFUL.


Electriccottage,

    You've got a lovely place and a lovely setting, as well.  Where on Lake Ontario are you?  What town in western New York are you near and which Canadian town would be across from you on Lake Ontario?

Chip


----------



## eclecticcottage

We can see lights on a clear night, I think it's Oshawa. The first time I saw it from inside I thought it was a freighter with lights on it, lol. Then I realized there was too many. Freighters are a common sight, day and night, for a good chunk of the year.

We drove around the lake last year in October on our anniversary (yeah, all in one day, I don't think we'll do that again!!) and when we were on our way up towards Toronto, we passed one in the Wellend canal. MAN, they are BIG.

My aunt and uncle used to have a place up on the lake when I was a kid, I used to pick up "clunkers" (the white, porous left overs from burning coal) there all the time on the beach. Rarely find them now.

This past year I participated in an online forum for those who owned property on the lake or St Lawrence. The commission that recommends action regarding the control of the water level is looking at allowing "higher highes and lower lows". Of course, as a "south shore" resident, I am concerned about allowing greater changes, as it leads to more erosion-as were most others on the south shore. The most interesting part was "listening" to other folks who had their properties for long time periods, and how much had changed since they started controlling the lake. Luckily, we didn't believe the "they control the lake so you don't need to worry about erosion" lines from realtors and waited to find a place set FAR back (we're a few hundred feet from the shore) so hopefully it won't effect us in our lifetime. We were talking to a woman at an antique shop around Christmas, her aunt and uncle used to own a cottage in a little cottage community near by, and they used to be a row back from the lake-now they are lake front!! Ontario might be a "small" (compared to the other Great Lakes) lake, but she still is not to be triffled with.  Actually, a few years ago we went out to Charlotte (pronouced shar-lot, not like the city in North Carolina) and checked out the lighthouse.  We asked if it had been moved, because it's not on the shore.  The docent that was doing the tour told us that the lake had deposited so much silt over the years, it had "built" more land between the lighthouse and the shoreline-it used to be on the shore!!

Before we bought the Cottage we used to go up to Fort Niagara a lot, to hang out at the beach. Apparently it's on some tourist site or something now, because there were a lot of obviously not from the area folks that would visit-and it was always funny to hear them when they looked out across it, asking if it was the ocean. I cannot imagine truly living on the ocean though. I think I would miss the fresh water, I don't like swimming in salt water (and fresh water driftwood, when properly dried on screen racks, makes EXCELLENT kindling).


----------



## Swedishchef

Eclecticcottage: Yes, Caraquet NB has cheap places oceanside. The people are very nice. 99% are francophones but most understand some or a good bit of english. There are some great escapes oceanside in Canada. The west coast is just crazy (like in the US). A bungalow in Vancouver is nothing under $700 000.


----------



## ColdNH

I dont feel bad for you, if you taxes are only 2,000 a year! try 8,000 a year for a 3 bedroom 2,000 sq foot cape....



eclecticcottage said:


> Holy snikees! I just looked randomly in BC around Caraquet...taxes...making me cry...waterfront/ocean/bay..cottages for @ $100k and taxes of @ $500 a year. Thats about 1/4 of our taxes...and we're assessed under 100K.


----------



## eclecticcottage

ColdNH said:


> I dont feel bad for you, if you taxes are only 2,000 a year! try 8,000 a year for a 3 bedroom 2,000 sq foot cape....


 
Haha, see my sig, we're under 700 sq ft and are a one bedroom with no central heat system.  We're technically a cottage so our tax class is different from a house.  We cannot add on/up, we have what we have.  I imagine if we had more than one bedroom we'd be paying more (I think we're really around $2400/yr).  The two bedroom ranch we looked at, with no basement or heat system was around $6500 and that was 1200ish sq ft, NOT lake front.

I didn't know property taxes were so high in NH.  Is your home newer?  Ours is 1950's era, the ranch we looked at was 1990's era.


----------



## eclecticcottage

Swedishchef said:


> Eclecticcottage: Yes, Caraquet NB has cheap places oceanside. The people are very nice. 99% are francophones but most understand some or a good bit of english. There are some great escapes oceanside in Canada. The west coast is just crazy (like in the US). A bungalow in Vancouver is nothing under $700 000.


 
I kind of noticed that, with all the "rue" names and some listings in French.  Hubby is against to colder temps or longer winters though.  I could probably live at the North Pole with a greenhouse and be happy.


----------



## DAKSY

Swedishchef said:


> I figured since we are from all over NA and overseas it would be nice to see where you all live! Show a picture or two and add a picture of a map so that it shows people like me (geographically challenged) where exactly it is (don't need your street address).
> 
> I live at the far eastern tip of Quebec in an area called the Gaspesie. This area was voted by National Geographic as one of the top 50 places to see before you die (I nearly died when I read the article!! NIce, yes, top 50 in the world????). The roadway follows the peninsula all the way around. It is extremely scenic and there are not many residents (total population of about 70000 spread out over 20000 KM2).
> 
> Andrew
> 
> View attachment 88026
> View attachment 88027
> View attachment 88028


 
Guess I missed out on this thread. No pics - maybe later, but our local HOG Chapter (10 bikes -15 people) is gonna tour the Gaspe Peninsula this summer, from 23 Jun thru 1 Jul. Susan & I are looking forward to seeing that area....


----------



## Swedishchef

Hey DAKSY

You're gonna love it.  I would say that it is one of the nicest most scenic drives I have done (and I have done route 66, the Pacific Coast highway, driven from the Pacific Ocean to the Atlantic ocean)

You'll be travelling between two long weekends and everything should be open by then (tourist towns like Perce). What is the name of your group?

Andrew


----------



## ColdNH

eclecticcottage said:


> Haha, see my sig, we're under 700 sq ft and are a one bedroom with no central heat system. We're technically a cottage so our tax class is different from a house. We cannot add on/up, we have what we have. I imagine if we had more than one bedroom we'd be paying more (I think we're really around $2400/yr). The two bedroom ranch we looked at, with no basement or heat system was around $6500 and that was 1200ish sq ft, NOT lake front.
> 
> I didn't know property taxes were so high in NH. Is your home newer? Ours is 1950's era, the ranch we looked at was 1990's era.


 
Gotcha, Our house was built in 86 so not really that new.

NH property tax varies greatly from town to town, want good schools, your going to pay for it with property taxes. If I was one town over my taxes would probably be 5500 not 8000, but they ship their kids off to a regional school and dont have much for services.

While NH does have high property taxes, it still comes out as one of the more affordable North East states as it doesnt have an Income tax or a sales tax.


----------



## eclecticcottage

ColdNH said:


> Gotcha, Our house was built in 86 so not really that new.
> 
> NH property tax varies greatly from town to town, want good schools, your going to pay for it with property taxes. If I was one town over my taxes would probably be 5500 not 8000, but they ship their kids off to a regional school and dont have much for services.
> 
> While NH does have high property taxes, it still comes out as one of the more affordable North East states as it doesnt have an Income tax or a sales tax.


 
We picked the place for the place, although I do wish we could have been in a different district with lower taxes!  I think that's a line though, because we have friends in NC (one's a teacher) and I don't think we get that much more from/better schools here for the HUGE difference we pay.

I WISH we had no sales or income tax here.  Sales tax is 8.?? % (I know I SHOULD know.  But I can't remember right now.  I think it's 8.75%).  Income taxes...are typical NYS and require a chart and all.   http://www.tax.ny.gov/pdf/current_forms/it/it201i_nys_tax_table.pdf


----------



## raybonz

eclecticcottage said:


> I will bet you your place is bigger than ours :D


At 700 sq. ft. yes.. We have 1632 sq. ft. here..

Ray


----------



## DAKSY

Swedishchef said:


> What is the name of your group?
> 
> Andrew


 
Brunswick, NY, H.O.G. Chapter # 3430


----------



## Swedishchef

DAKSY: If you want some useful information about the Peninsula (diamonds in the rough, best kept secrets, awesome places to stay (that many don't know about)) let me know. I know the entire place like the back of my hand. I travel a good bit for my work.

Andrew


----------



## Lumber-Jack

Some nice places in this thread.

Here's where I live.


----------



## Swedishchef

Lumber-Jack said:


> Some nice places in this thread.
> 
> Here's where I live.


I have driven throughout most of BC when I used to live in Jasper. What part of BC is it?


----------



## DAKSY

Let's see if THIS works...

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

then type in 73 Gundrum Point Rd, Averill Park, NY...


----------



## Swedishchef

The google link just brings up google maps. I don't think you live in Western Africa. LOL.

But I do see a picture an area taken by plane! Is that where you live? 
Andrew


----------



## DAKSY

Swedishchef said:


> The google link just brings up google maps. I don't think you live in Western Africa. LOL.
> 
> But I do see a picture an area taken by plane! Is that where you live?
> Andrew


 
Try the link again & then type in the address. Yea, I was on travel & as I flew back to Albany, we passed close to the lake, so I took a shot...If you look at the map & then the photo, you can figure out where the lake actually is...


----------



## Swedishchef

Nice spot!

Who's VW van is that? And Subaru legacy? They know their vehicles


----------



## Lumber-Jack

Swedishchef said:


> I have driven throughout most of BC when I used to live in Jasper. What part of BC is it?


The little community in the picture is called Olalla.  (click here)
You could easily drive through Olalla without noticing it. The small town of Keremeos is better known and only 5 minutes away.


----------



## Swedishchef

Lumber jack: I drove through there years ago when going to San Diego from kelowna. Very scenic drive...not many people know that there is an arid/desert climate in Canada !


----------



## Lumber-Jack

Swedishchef said:


> Lumber jack: I drove through there years ago when going to San Diego from kelowna. Very scenic drive...not many people know that there is an arid/desert climate in Canada !


Yes, it`s a well concealed secret that even many locals have never come to fully realize. We get fooled by the green fields and bountiful orchards and vineyards, yet without human irrigation it would all be nothing but sage brush and cactus.


----------



## DAKSY

Swedishchef said:


> Nice spot!
> 
> Who's VW van is that? And Subaru legacy? They know their vehicles


 
Actually, those vehicles are two houses to the west of our A-Frame. They belong to a neighbor...We only have cars & trucks & motorcycles with US manufacturers' names. No offense meant, but our household doesn't drive Asian or European brands...


----------



## Swedishchef

Gotcha. No offence taken. We won't get into that debate..lol. Buying a car is all about your experiences with that make. If you ever get a lemon you will likely never buy that brand again....


----------



## Gasifier

When I got down to the picture of Murph, just below it said "Police horse on the beach @ Coney Island a few years ago"! Is that what she thinks?




Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Winter 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police horse on the beach @ Coney Island a few years ago


----------



## Billybonfire

Had a bit of snow yesterday, took a walk down the lanes near my home, took a few pics.


----------



## Swedishchef

Billybonfire said:


> Had a bit of snow yesterday, took a walk down the lanes near my home, took a few pics.
> View attachment 90102
> 
> 
> View attachment 90104


 Do those few trees in the second picture actually stop the wind?   Nice spot


----------



## Billybonfire

Swedishchef said:


> Do those few trees in the second picture actually stop the wind?  Nice spot


 
 Hi Swedishchef,
as you can see, quite a lot of open farmland in the area, dont think the line of trees in the pic stop the wind much, they are just along a drainage ditch edging a field.
You can just see a pipe on the left from a pump in the corner of the field. A nice part of the country and close to the Lake District which is very beautiful, you may have seen it in the film Miss Potter starring Rene Zellweger.

Billy.


----------

